# Hollywood Brass release date has been moved to 7/18



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 6, 2011)

From EastWest:

Unfortunately, despite our best efforts, the release date has been moved back to the following Monday, July 18. 

We need a release candidate of PLAY 3 to release Hollywood Brass and found another bug that requires a hopefully final update. We believe this new date will allow us enough time to be confident both library and software are ready for release.

Thank you for your patience!


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 6, 2011)

I commend you guys for seeming trying to make for a "bug-free" 1.0
That’ll save us all a lot of time.

Don’t forget to also push back the "pre-order end date"! :mrgreen:


----------



## dasindevin (Jul 6, 2011)

haha


----------



## hbuus (Jul 6, 2011)

Hah! Surprise


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 6, 2011)

"We believe this new date will allow us enough time to be confident both library and software are ready for release"


Now that's what I like to hear!  

Looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jul 6, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Wed Jul 06 said:


> "We believe this new date will allow us enough time to be confident both library and software are ready for release"
> 
> 
> Now that's what I like to hear!
> ...



Yeah me too. Can't wait to hear it


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 6, 2011)

If they would need 2 month or 3, no problem at all! 

It is the sound and the workflow (Play) what is the most important. And I am sure, it will be awesome!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 6, 2011)

If there was an award for the most positive influence on the forum you would get it hands down.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 6, 2011)

Craig Sharmat @ Wed Jul 06 said:


> If there was an award for the most positive influence on the forum you would get it hands down.



Agreed. Gunther is the bomb...err... the Bombe 

Sorry Gunther ~o)


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Craig and Jay! 

I am 49 years young, so one or two month are nothing...., at least.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey guys,

Could someone tell me the price of 'Gold' (for Brass) - as a current Diamond HS owner? I'd like to get this on order today and inputting my HS registration number at the site doesn't change the pricing.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## zvenx (Jul 8, 2011)

hbuus @ Wed Jul 06 said:


> Hah! Surprise



+1
But I mean mine sarcastically.. not sure if you did.
rsp


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jul 8, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Fri Jul 08 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Could someone tell me the price of 'Gold' (for Brass) - as a current Diamond HS owner? I'd like to get this on order today and inputting my HS registration number at the site doesn't change the pricing.



Hi Rob ,


when you select the option "_Special offer for Hollywood Strings registered users_"

you'll get the convolution reverb QUATUMLEAP SPACES (299.-$) for free .


This is the deal , not a reduction of the price for HS users , because currently HB has an "introductory price" for all potential customers anyway .


Best ,

Gerd


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 8, 2011)

OK Gerd - Many thanks.


----------



## IvanP (Jul 8, 2011)

Gerd Kaeding @ Fri Jul 08 said:


> Hi Rob ,
> 
> 
> when you select the option "_Special offer for Hollywood Strings registered users_"
> ...



I guess the great "deal" would be to get the introductory price AND the reward for HS users :mrgreen:


----------



## eschroder (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't believe SPACES is free. You get SPACES for the reduced price of $100. So you're looking about $640 after tax and shipping for spaces and the Gold Brass. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 8, 2011)

:0 That is a crazy bundle deal!!

1,495 for HS diamond and Brass Diamond. I bought HS for that exact amount. :0 wow.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jul 8, 2011)

eschroder @ Fri Jul 08 said:


> I don't believe SPACES is free. You get SPACES for the reduced price of $100.



You are right !!!



@ Rob 

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jul 16, 2011)

Just so I'm clear........

The current prices of these HB Brass libraries are pre-release only...... so they go up to full price on July 18th?

Thanks,

Mr A


----------



## eschroder (Jul 16, 2011)

Nah, they won't go up quite yet. They haven't shown demos so that would be lame of them to do that. Besides, HS always kept the introductory price, so I wouldn't worry!


----------



## dannthr (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm curious about the pre-release intro offer as well, are we going to be hearing demos before hand or are we expected to plunge in with full faith?


----------



## ozmorphasis (Jul 16, 2011)

From EW forums:


"Just to make sure, will the introductory price be extended beyond the release date, if demo videos are not available until at a later point? Doug sorta hinted at it in another thread, i just wanna be absolutely sure if this is the case. It's a really good introductory offer!"

Admin response:
"Yes "


----------



## dannthr (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool, I felt like I had read that...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 16, 2011)

Is this gonna be the first sample library in history where the first note anyone will hear will come from a user demo?


----------



## Elektroakoustika (Jul 16, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Sat Jul 16 said:


> Is this gonna be the first sample library in history where the first note anyone will hear will come from a user demo?



Looks like it unless Nick or Thomas can shove something out in the next few days...

Even though I'm pretty sure I'll buy HB, I'm holding off to hear at least something before ordering. Still is pretty surprising that we haven't heard even one note and we're 2 days from the release...


----------



## rgames (Jul 16, 2011)

Come on guys - do you really think they're going to produce a demo that sounds anything other than jaw-droppingly great? Seriously...

rgames


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jul 16, 2011)

What a great release date; it happens to be my birthday! Do you think they will give one away as a present? :D


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jul 16, 2011)

JT3_Jon @ Sat 16 Jul said:


> What a great release date; it happens to be my birthday! Do you think they will give one away as a present? :D



I seriously doubt that :D I hope for your they don't push back the release date again, would be a nice date :>


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 16, 2011)

rgames @ Sun Jul 17 said:


> Come on guys - do you really think they're going to produce a demo that sounds anything other than jaw-droppingly great? Seriously...
> 
> rgames



Of course, I'm sure they'll raise the bar of what a demo is, but that's not the point. The point is - when? Release day is, apparently, tomorrow. Chances are that there will be SOMETHING to listen to by then, but so far all the signs from EW have been that they are far too busy to worry about demos, and even a couple of days ago were still involved in the actual creation of the product (as I remember the samples had been copied to drives but instruments were still being tweeked). Hence the (admittedly slightly unlikely) prospect of people who have preordered getting their drives before anything official has gone up at all in any way shape or form.

I do find it all a very bizarre way to go about things. Nothing is more fundamental to a purchasing decision than knowing what the sound is, and the period ahead of release is traditionally the showcase for that - has been for all other EWQL products AFAIK as well. Without doubt this is very unusual.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jul 17, 2011)

kb123 @ Sun 17 Jul said:


> noiseboyuk @ Sun Jul 17 said:
> 
> 
> > rgames @ Sun Jul 17 said:
> ...



What an uninformed post, dear sir.
As mentioned several times, the lowered "introduction" price will be valid until AFTER the demos came out. EastWest is clearly interested in people making an educated decision whether they do or don't buy their product.
The price will not go up immediatly on release day, but after a certain period WITH demos.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah there’s a great into offer, and even 100€ off ending today Sunday here in Europe, buying from Best Service Germany. Would’ve been cool to hear a demo first. That always make it easier to insert my card info !


----------



## dannthr (Jul 17, 2011)

I have no doubt the demos will sound great, but for me, I am looking for something specific.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 17, 2011)

Video Demo would be the best bet. IMO.


----------



## eschroder (Jul 17, 2011)

Agreed /\


----------



## dannthr (Jul 17, 2011)

1 more hour on the west coast!


----------



## handz (Jul 18, 2011)

and still nothing...


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 18, 2011)

Apparently the "data" has been ready for a couple of weeks or more (Nick posted here or elsewhere), but the programs had to be done. Looking forward to hearing an articulation walk through ! o=<


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 18, 2011)

Doug just posted on their site, not today but hopefully later this week.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 18, 2011)

Specifically:

"We are almost ready, but need a few more days to check through this very large collection, so we're confident we'll ship this week, just not sure what day yet. It was a year long project and our projected release date has only slipped 10 days, so not too bad, and much better than past efforts.

Demos are still a couple of weeks away, we want to have several to present at once.

Thanks for your patience!"


----------



## Elektroakoustika (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike Connelly @ Mon Jul 18 said:


> Doug just posted on their site, not today but hopefully later this week.



Not surprised. Since they were so silent over the weekend I had the feeling they were once again behind schedule.



EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jul 18 said:


> We are almost ready, but need a few more days to check through this very large collection, so we're confident we'll ship this week, just not sure what day yet. It was a year long project and our projected release date has only slipped 10 days, so not too bad, and much better than past efforts.
> 
> Demos are still a couple of weeks away, we want to have several to present at once.
> 
> ...



I find the "Demos are still a couple of weeks away" a very fascinating move. I think it would have been more popular with the masses if they would have just made a video walkthrough for those unsure about ordering on faith alone.

I guess we'll see if they do actually ship this week


----------



## handz (Jul 18, 2011)

I really dont understand why there is not at least some short basic demo that people could decide to preorder, I have no doubt that the product will be wonderful, but now when there is cinebrass which sounds really superb for the money one would say they will try to atract customers more.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 18, 2011)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jul 18 said:


> Specifically:
> 
> "We are almost ready, but need a few more days to check through this very large collection, so we're confident we'll ship this week,...
> 
> Demos are still a couple of weeks away, we want to have several to present at once.



I’m a bit surprised. You have delays with the SW, totally understandable, but no demos? So on what basis do you want people to buy your product? An articulation walk- through would take a couple of hours for you to create, and is what we all need to hear. We’re professionals here, and know the difference between fantastic mixes and raw materiel.

If you are planning on presenting only flamboyant mixes where the raw sound of the brass in not descernable, I think you're on the wrong track.

And if you don’t do an articulation walk-through, somebody will and that will end up on U-Tube. So what would you rather us see, one that you create professionally, or an amateur one? >8o


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 18, 2011)

I thought they said that the preorder price would last at least until after demos are released, so people can wait for the demos and still get the discount.

I hadn't thought about it before, but you're right, if demos aren't out until after it's shipping, the first taste of the library may be what users put up.


----------



## Ed (Jul 18, 2011)

jamwerks @ Mon Jul 18 said:


> And if you don’t do an articulation walk-through, somebody will and that will end up on U-Tube. So what would you rather us see, one that you create professionally, or an amateur one? >8o



I am 100% sure they will do an articulation walkthrough, my question is why they haven't shown us *ANYTHING AT ALL* yet.

CineSamples got us excited with some early demos that weren't even the final product, surely East West can take a moment to show a little *something*. Thomas writes amazing music in a few hours, it wouldnt take 20 minutes for a short horn demo, or something? I don't get it... 

I'll end up buying HB Gold I am sure of it and by then there'll be tons of official demos just like with HS but for people wanting to preorder and/or decide very soon between HB or CB it must be really frustrating.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 18, 2011)

jamwerks @ Mon Jul 18 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jul 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Specifically:
> ...



This is just my personal point of view, not necessarily EW's:

Re: "We’re professionals here, and know the difference between fantastic mixes and raw materiel."

Everybody says that but when developers release raw demos, they get sharply criticized over things that IMHO are clearly an issue of time spent, not inherent deficiencies in the sound of the library.

Also, there are a large number of non-pros here, which I would define as someone who does not make i.e. 50% of their living making music, and they sometimes are the most aggressive critical posters.

Just my point of view and of course, others are free to disagree, even non-pros


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 18, 2011)

I for one agree with Jay's statement across the board. My guess is EW will put out stuff repping the lib before they send the product.

I am one of the few who have played some of HB (on a pc) and it was great sounding and playing.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't forget that at the same time EastWest also focused on releasing PLAY3 , which is indeed a major update.

When they now decide to focus on polishing the first version of HB (150GB ) than rather doing rushed videos/demos to attract (new) customers I think this is a very good decision .

Those who are seriously interested in a 150GB Brass library will wait anyway , and those who prefer other - available - libraries have already made their purchase decision .


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 18, 2011)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jul 18 said:


> This is just my personal point of view, not necessarily EW's



Just as a side note, (imo) if you work for EW, and you talk about a EW product, you should communicate the EW point of view, otherwise maybe not even post. It’s a bit confusing!

Back on topic, it may be that the "programs" are’t in any shape yet to be able to produce any demos or even a walk-through. I’m sure that it’s quite complex and new in Play 3, and takes the time it takes. Personally I have a hard time believing that it would be ready in a few of days, but it would take weeks to do demos. But hey ?!

Well we all know that Cinebrass did a walk-though and the quality spoke for itself, but that may not be everyone’s strategy. o[])


----------



## rgames (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike Connelly @ Mon Jul 18 said:


> I hadn't thought about it before, but you're right, if demos aren't out until after it's shipping, the first taste of the library may be what users put up.


That's right, and is the reason why I think we're still some time away from release. It sure seems like EW wouldn't want user demos to introduce the library.

But who knows. Marketing has always been a mystery to me. The price point might be attractive enough that folks just buy it based on experience with other EW products (or not...). They've provided the articulation list, so you know what's in the library. The only question is the sound, but given the production team, I think everyone knows what to expect of the sound.

rgames


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 18, 2011)

jamwerks @ Mon Jul 18 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jul 18 said:
> 
> 
> > This is just my personal point of view, not necessarily EW's
> ...



I think my opening statement is pretty clear. In the past I would have posted it as Ashermusic but people said THAT was confusing any annoying.

I work for EW part time but that does not mean that I renounce my right to sometimes state a personal opinion that may not reflect EW's views.

i think most here are smart enough to figure it out.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 18, 2011)

Wish the best for EW on this project. Seems like it's a great one but I'm passing on this lib for now. I've got what I need for the time being.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 18, 2011)

so, did it come out?

i dont see videos or demos .


----------



## artinro (Jul 18, 2011)

Of course I could be wrong, but I don't think the announcement that demos are still a few weeks out necessarily precludes the imminent release of the library...especially given what Doug said in his post. 

I think Doug's post on the EW forums was only referring to full demos being a few weeks out. I'm sure they'll consider putting out a brief patch overview video sooner than that. In fact, I think I remember Nick mentioning that he planned to work on one of these a few weeks back.

I guess we'll see in a few short days.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jul 18, 2011)

The reason there is no demo is I've been literally working with the team every day, 10 hours a day for the past 3 weeks to get the patches done. We will be done tomorrow, as we have a few loose ends to tie up today. By the time this thing ships, I will bang out some kind of video, of my usual low standard. But at least you will hear the brass.


----------



## eschroder (Jul 18, 2011)

love it!


----------



## JKranz EW (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

The Introductory Price will continue until all marketing materials including demos/videos are available so those interested can make an informed decision.


-Jonathan


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jul 18, 2011)

Nick Phoenix @ Mon 18 Jul said:


> The reason there is no demo is I've been literally working with the team every day, 10 hours a day for the past 3 weeks to get the patches done. We will be done tomorrow, as we have a few loose ends to tie up today. By the time this thing ships, I will bang out some kind of video, of my usual low standard. But at least you will hear the brass.



Oh Nick, please... your Hollywood Strings video was great (NOT only because of the Thomas Bergersen music in it), don't talk about low standards


----------



## artinro (Jul 18, 2011)

Dominik Raab @ Mon Jul 18 said:


> Nick Phoenix @ Mon 18 Jul said:
> 
> 
> > The reason there is no demo is I've been literally working with the team every day, 10 hours a day for the past 3 weeks to get the patches done. We will be done tomorrow, as we have a few loose ends to tie up today. By the time this thing ships, I will bang out some kind of video, of my usual low standard. But at least you will hear the brass.
> ...



Yeah, Nick...don't short-change yourself. The video you did of HS was excellent and it was what instantly sold me on HS.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 18, 2011)

Guys, he's joking. Nick knows how good he and Thomas are.


----------



## artinro (Jul 18, 2011)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jul 18 said:


> Guys, he's joking. Nick knows how good he and Thomas are.



I figured as much, Jay :wink: Just wanted to let Nick know we appreciate his work.


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jul 18, 2011)

artinro @ Mon 18 Jul said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jul 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, he's joking. Nick knows how good he and Thomas are.
> ...



Second that.


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh. No no no no. Nick is right. His videos are low standards. Remember when he skipped the violas? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jul 18, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Mon 18 Jul said:


> Oh. No no no no. Nick is right. His videos are low standards. Remember when he skipped the violas? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:



Hahaha, great one! =D
"Let's skip the violas."
Didn't like that much.


----------



## agaland (Jul 18, 2011)

Now it says: "Available July 22"

I guess we'll have to wait just a little bit more! :D 
I know it'll sound awesome, however I still waiting for some demos; hopefully some will be available very soon now...


----------



## midphase (Jul 18, 2011)

Trying to keep the cynical me in check...kinda hard. 

I'm sure it'll be a good product, I just wish there wasn't always that weird vibe about this type of delays...oh well.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 18, 2011)

midphase @ Mon Jul 18 said:


> Trying to keep the cynical me in check...kinda hard.
> 
> I'm sure it'll be a good product, I just wish there wasn't always that weird vibe about this type of delays...oh well.



hell,.. as long as they get it right 

EW was the one who gave themselves the deadlines... with an announcement close to another one.  
too soon???  

it could come out in 2 month for all i care, as long as they get it right and get play 3 nice and stable and streamlined on all platforms. 

or not, people will still buy it. it will prolly sound great anyway.


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jul 18, 2011)

PLAY 3 is perfectly stable right now. 

I wasn't kidding about my videos. they suck really but usually do the job of showing the sounds well enough.

HB is done. Just finishing the manual and installers etc..

The only thing that will have to wait for an update is the jazz trombone. There are so many jazz bone articulations (like 20 or so) it's like a library unto itself. We need some time to fine tune that stuff. the story here is the bone player was such a machine that we had 4 hours extra with him, and he turns out to be a monster jazz player, so we went nuts with mutes etc..


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 19, 2011)

Sounds awesome with the jazz trombone stuff. So, will that be a download (samples as well, or just patches?).

And yeah... I think better get it (at least closer to) right than rush it out for the sake of it. I wait patiently


----------



## Dominik Raab (Jul 19, 2011)

Nick Phoenix @ Mon 18 Jul said:


> I wasn't kidding about my videos. they suck really but usually do the job of showing the sounds well enough.



I feel a sudden urge to shake you until you realize how many people must have bought Hollywood Strings only because of your introduction video 
Maybe there's some people (including you for whatever reason) who think your videos lack something important, but I enjoyed all of them.




> The only thing that will have to wait for an update is the jazz trombone. There are so many jazz bone articulations (like 20 or so) it's like a library unto itself. We need some time to fine tune that stuff. the story here is the bone player was such a machine that we had 4 hours extra with him, and he turns out to be a monster jazz player, so we went nuts with mutes etc..



Ha, great story =D Boy, I'd kill to be allowed being present on a recording session for one of your libraries. Sounds like a lot of work for you - but like a lot of fun for me! :D
If I ever win the lottery I'll start bribing you until I'm allowed to watch you guys recording something.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 19, 2011)

Nick Phoenix @ Tue Jul 19 said:


> the story here is the bone player was such a machine that we had 4 hours extra with him, and he turns out to be a monster jazz player, so we went nuts with mutes etc..



I love reading that kind of news! _-) =o _-)


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 19, 2011)

+1 on the Phoenix 'walk-through' vids. They really play the biggest part in selling me. It allows me to vicariously sit where you are and run through the patches - just as I would do the moment I loaded up the library. :wink:


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 19, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Tue Jul 19 said:


> +1 on the Phoenix 'walk-through' vids. They really play the biggest part in selling me. It allows me to vicariously sit where you are and run through the patches - just as I would do the moment I loaded up the library. :wink:



Agreed. The walk-through of Silk made me jump on it.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 19, 2011)

Same here. The Silk video really did the selling job. 

I think these type videos are an effective way for developers to allow their customers to get to know them more personally. Think what it has done for Spectrasonics, LASS, EW, CineSamples and others.

It will be the prime determinant for me in deciding to get the Gold or Diamond versions of HB.

.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 19, 2011)

+1. Hollywood Strings walk through was great. While professional put together demos are wonderful, every customer has their own style and preferences so it's harder to get an idea of whether the library in question would work in their own context. Having an isolated walk about through the sounds gives the buyer a better idea of the fundamental sounds that they can extrapolate upon for their own intended musical tastes.


----------



## Elektroakoustika (Jul 21, 2011)

In addition to Nick's wonderful video demo (How's that going by the way? :D ), I'm really looking forward to reading through the manual. Reading the HS manual was the one of the key reasons I jumped on that. 

I find EW's manuals, while sometimes quite wordy, extremely detailed and useful for a knowledge of just exactly what went into the creation and programming of their tools.

Here's to Hollywood Brass and a new tool to spark some creativity. o-[][]-o


----------

